# # of past partners and new relationships



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Would their number of past sexual partners influence your decision of being with a guy or girl? Enough to loose interest all together?

If it would, what would be the limit?

Now obviously we would all have concerns such as STD's, potential unfaithfulness, etc. but what if you were sure they were STD free and dedicated to you? Would their past sex history matter?

I've known girls who think lack of sexual experience is a turn on and a plus, and others who thinks its a turn off and prefer someone with a bit of experience. Same with guys. Where do you stand?

When im out in the real world, especially with the people i hang around, It seems like I'm far behind most people as far as # of sex partners. Then I come on SA websites where a good deal of the people are understandably inexperienced, and I feel like some sort of street *****.
So which is it? Am i a ***** or not?!! :b Does anyone else feel like that?
in my own opinion, I havent been with that many at all, however, its safe to say I know my way around the female body. 

But yeah, how do you feel about # of past partners?


----------



## theprimalmale (Mar 2, 2007)

That's a question of insecurity. As long as you're getting yours, you don't need to be worrying about how they get theirs. 

Both sides are just going to LIE anyways.

I say that if what you're doing makes you happy, screw what anyone else thinks.

If a guy has a problem with it, you know he's no good in bed anyways.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

some people care. im just curious what SA people think. 

yeah some lie... its better to just be honest from the start, it'll come up sooner or later. 

is that your website in your sig?


----------



## theprimalmale (Mar 2, 2007)

Scrub Ducky said:


> some people care. im just curious what SA people think.


OK... I think my point was missed.

Of course some people care. *Why would you want to be in a relationship with one of those people?*

There's 3 billion men out there. (OK, that's a lie. Very few of them are MEN) Why would you settle for someone who wanted you to deny yourself what makes you happy?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

theprimalmale said:


> *Why would you want to be in a relationship with one of those people?*


He didn't say he did. :con

(FWIW: Ducky, I wouldn't care about past sexual partners. It's what they're doing now that matters.)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't really care :stu


----------



## loner2389 (Oct 28, 2006)

I wouldn't care at all.


----------



## aboveandbelow (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd prefer a woman who was a virgin or had past sex only with people she was in committed relationships with. Women who sleep around and have casual sex tend to have lots of issues..


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

aboveandbelow said:


> I'd prefer a woman who was a virgin or had a past sex with people she was in committed relationships with. Women who sleep around and have casual sex tend to have lots of issues..


Basically took the words right out of my mouth.

It's going to be near impossible at 23 years old.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

It really depends on if they were casual flings or major relationships.

But, if she's around my age, it'd be a real turnoff if she's been with more than 10 other people. I'd be much more comfortable if it was less than five.

Ideally, she'd have about the same experience as I have, which is not much.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Depends on what you're looking for. People who have slept around a lot are not marriage material. There may be a few exceptions if they are truly tired of that life style and what to change but many more who say that are just lying to you and or themselves. Then there are plenty who end up with a lot of partners but not really on purpose they think each new guy(or girl) is the one and then find out they're not and before they know it they've had a lot of partners. But it just shows they have poor judgment and that's not really good either.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

It does matter to me, I only want a guy whos a virgin like me. It's not just the diseases thing, I wanna be the only one they ever share that experience with, plus I don't wanna have to worry about being compared to anyone else. Not to mention I'm too jealous to deal with that, I wouldn't even like the guy I'm with to have female friends.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

The past is the past. I don't see why people focus on it so much when you should be focused on the here and now and what you have in front of you at the moment.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

If he said more than 10, I wouldn't stick with him. If he had been with 2 to 3 girls, that would be fine. Less is more in this situation. 

If there's too much history Then there would be the question did you know the sexual history of all these girls? Did you use a glove each and every time? Too much worrying. I don't want any of those diseases. 

It would be nice if he had only been in commited relationships. 

I was at a club about a month ago, my sister told me that this guy had been with over 100 girls. He kept getting me to try to look at him. Huge ego I guess. Who thinks that he can get with anyone. Not a chance.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Perrap said:


> It does matter to me. I don't want someone who has had many sexual partners. It's just one of those things that turns me off.


 :agree

I always thought it'd be special to share that with someone who, like me, has never given themselves to anyone else. But it's to be expected that most of my peers have had experience by now, and I'm more interested in building a meaningful relationship with someone who loves me as I am, faults and all, as I'll love them.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Becky said:


> The past is the past. I don't see why people focus on it so much when you should be focused on the here and now and what you have in front of you at the moment.


I totally agree. Adding to that, if he's willing to accept me as I am and I'm willing to accept him as he is and we're both honest about our pasts, that's what's most important.

In every relationship that I've ever been in, I've been honest about my past and I trust that anyone that I choose to be with will give me the same consideration.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ideally I would prefer someone with little to no experience like myself, but I can't realistically expect many women in my age range to fit that category. I guess its not a big deal as long as she was only sexually active in a committed relationship, but I don't want someone who's slept around and had lots of casual sex either. I've never even touched a woman other than a formal hand shake, I doubt there's many women around my age who can make the same claim. If anything I think my total lack of experience would tend to turn off more women than it would attract. Not that its something I'll ever be confronted with anyway, I'll likely die a virgin because of the severity of my anxiety.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would have to go for a girl who didn't mess around much either. The comparison thing is a mess, plus it shows how may issues she would have. It would be a constant complaint for her, and I'd be dumped like yesterday's garbage.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Perrap said:


> It does matter to me. I don't want someone who has had many sexual partners. *It's just one of those things that turns me off*.


 :ditto


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Amande said:


> Perrap said:
> 
> 
> > It does matter to me. I don't want someone who has had many sexual partners. It's just one of those things that turns me off.
> ...


Whats considered too many? How much of a turn off? Maybe equal to a hairstyle you dont like? Or a big hairy mole on their nose? Or a complete dealbreaker altogether?

What if someone is inexperienced not because they are saving themselves, but for whatever reason, they just have not had the opportunities? Would they still be more attractive than those who have had opportunities?

what if they've made out with 100 people but are still a virgin? would they be more attractive than those who are not a virgin but have had few partners?

why do some think that people who have casually dated in the past are incapable of anything serious, as if the reason they dated casually in the first place is because they dont believe in comittment? and why automatically think that everyone whose lacking in the relationship department would be more comitted and trustworthy?

im not really asking you, just sorta of thinking outloud.

i have a hard time believing any male would "save" himself. i think there are still girls who do, but i would be willing to bet that most,if not all of the virgin guys were in some way forced into celibacy, like having SA. and if a casual dating opportunity presented itself, theyd go for it wether or not love is involved. but of course theyre not going to say that.



SAgirl said:


> If he said more than 10, I wouldn't stick with him. If he had been with 2 to 3 girls, that would be fine.


What about, say, a number between 5-10? :b



leppardess said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > The past is the past. I don't see why people focus on it so much when you should be focused on the here and now and what you have in front of you at the moment.
> ...


 :agree with the Beckmeister and :ditto miss. leppard.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

One of my friends told me his girlfriend had been with 15 guys before him. They had an open discussion about past sexual partners and he said it damaged their relationship to a certain extent. He's still willing to be with her though.

As long as I protect myself and I know the person is only with me now. It doesn't matter who he has been with in the past.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Becky said:


> *The past is the past. I don't see why people focus on it so much when you should be focused on the here and now and what you have in front of you at the moment*.


Exactly. I think there are a lot of people who are just insecure.
Honestly, I'd prefer a guy to have some experience so he knows what he's doing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It matters to me. I guess I am insecure, but one of my main concerns is the fact that I have absolutely zero experience, and this fact is becoming more and more of a problem with every passing year. I just don't see how anyone could look past this. It's not like I'm a creepy psycho, but it's going to sound strange trying to explain it to a woman. I would feel a lot more comfortable with someone as inexperienced as me, although finding a person like this sadly is pretty unlikely, and probably becomes exponentially more unlikely with every passing year. God... I don't even know what I would do on a date. I think it would be a LOT easier to date someone that wasn't going to compare every strange thing I do to her past boyfriends. God, I'm sure that sounds lame as hell, but it's the truth.

I don't think it would be nearly as big of an issue if I wasn't in this stupid situation.

I'm doomed.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am not sure why having more than a few sex partners over one's lifetime is being linked to having "issues". All people and situations are unique but I am pretty much with Becky and Annie on this one. You cannot obsess about someone's else past, its the here and now that matters. 

I am married, happily and have been for five years. My first marriage lasted about 5 years, and I definitely have dated in the 10 years in between. I haven't been a **** but I havent been Miss Polly Purebread either.

At my age, 38, I think it would be IMPOSSIBLE to expect someone to have a limited amount of experience. Maybe that is realistic thinking when you are say 18 but not later on. There is no iron clad guarantee that you have the whole story about someone's past anyway, people DO LIE. Experiences through life is what make people who they are. What difference does it make if some has slept with 10 or 11, how is 10 the cutoff???

Just my opinion...


----------



## aboveandbelow (Jan 16, 2007)

I just want to say, as a person that (even though this is nobody's business) has been in a committed relationship (she was my first).. that experience doesn't matter if you love each other. She had a really checkered past and that was a big problem for me, but as far as me being the virgin.. she actually made me feel fine about it and understood things wouldn't be as good as she was used to right off. 

If you both communicate what you want/need from each other.. experience doesn't matter. The sex gets a lot better in time, it's all about communication. And having a healthy idea about sexuality in general is always good.

Love first, sex second. Without love the sex is nothing..


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

aboveandbelow said:


> If you both *communicate* what you want/need from each other.. experience doesn't matter. The sex gets a lot better in time, *it's all about communication*. And having a healthy idea about sexuality in general is always good.
> 
> Love first, sex second. Without love the sex is nothing..


I couldn't agree with this more!! Very true.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Scrub Ducky said:


> and if a casual dating opportunity presented itself, theyd go for it wether or not love is involved. but of course theyre not going to say that.


Exactly, a 20+ male virgin is someone who never had the opportunity.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

I don't believe we can just dismiss what has happened in the past. If so, should we also dismiss the history of someone who has for instance, been a stripper, a prostitute or a criminal?


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Yea I think that depends on who you are and what you want out of a partner and realationship.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Scrub Ducky said:


> Would their number of past sexual partners influence your decision of being with a guy or girl? Enough to loose interest all together?


Well, if some dude came out and told me, "I've been with forty-three hookers!" and then tells me some story about a drunken shipwrecked sea adventure involving many lonely nights amongst a large group of forcibly bicurious men, I would begin to grow a little weary. Then, if I found out that he had already had a ton of serious relationships, I would, you know, re-evaluate our situation. I don't know if I would feel comfortable dating someone with a lot of experience, because I would feel inadequate compared to the other partners. It would make me feel like he/she would rather be with someone who had more "hands on experience."


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

The worst boyfriend I ever had had around 30 ex girlfriends, some of them semi-girlfriend flings. I gave him a chance and overlooked it, stupidly. I would never make that mistake again.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



free thinker said:


> I don't believe we can just dismiss what has happened in the past. If so, should we also dismiss the history of someone who has for instance, been a stripper, a prostitute or a criminal?


 :agree 
For instance, I refuse to date anyone that used to stomp on baby kittens.

Getting into a relationship is like interviewing for a job. The past matters - a lot.

I do realize that people need to live and learn. But when they repeat the same "mistake" over and over, then I have a problem with it.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Becky said:


> The past is the past. I don't see why people focus on it so much when you should be focused on the here and now and what you have in front of you at the moment.


Hmm.. you said in another thread that you would never date a guy that paid for sex so i think you're fooling yourself.

I would care, why? If i met a girl that could get sex whenever she wanted we wouldn't understand eachother and the search for someone special and she wouldn't have a clue what anxiety is.. But then maybe i will never understand girls..........And Just because something is in the past doesn't mean it's not a part of the person.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

I wouldn't really care either way so long as she wasn't the star of a bukkake contest at some point in her life.

And less experience is fun


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Carbon Breather said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > The past is the past. I don't see why people focus on it so much when you should be focused on the here and now and what you have in front of you at the moment.
> ...


That doesn't even make sense. Most girls can get sex whenever they want. That doesn't mean she's not searching for someone special and doesn't understand anxiety.

Bukkake. Hahahahah such a great word.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Strange Religion said:


> That doesn't even make sense. Most girls can get sex whenever they want. That doesn't mean she's not searching for someone special and doesn't understand anxiety.


True. Most girls can have 100 sex partners if they want to. But not all girls are like that and have sex with the first guy they meet in a bar. I would rather have a GF that has been with a lot of dildos than alot of men.....


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Drella said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > Would their number of past sexual partners influence your decision of being with a guy or girl? Enough to loose interest all together?
> ...


 :lol 
yeah anything extreme would be hard to overlook, no doubt. 
and about feeling inadequate, i personally would not mind at all if she had no hands on experience. especially if it was a serious relationship, the sex as a whole wouldnt be nearly as important as the kind of person she is.

theres really nothing to sex either. just shut your mind down and let those animalistic instincts you have deep down somewhere take over. rawr. 
RAWR, i say!


Laura said:


> It depends. If it was something they did in their younger days, I wouldn't care. But if they were still doing it, I would care.


hmm...good point laura. age and different stages of your life would factor into my view aswell. like, a 16 year old kid who steals something would be easier to overlook than a 30yr old who steals something. even if a girl had a few more flings than i'd hoped and stuff in her younger days but settled down and matured a bit when she got older i think it would be ok.



cat burglar said:


> And less experience is fun


I'll have to agree with that. Ladies need not worry about being inxperienced. :evil


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Inturmal said:


> free thinker said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe we can just dismiss what has happened in the past. If so, should we also dismiss the history of someone who has for instance, been a stripper, a prostitute or a criminal?
> ...


This has turned borderline ridiculous. Having sex with more than a few people over your LIFETIME is as bad as being a prostitute, a criminal, a stripper, or stomping on baby kittens? You have GOT TO be kidding me??

I have to ask, INTERMURAL are you in a relationship?? I have to ask because of the "getting into a relationship is like being on a job interview" remark. Anyone who started grilling me right off the bat would quickly find themselves alone.

If someone has 10 sex partners at 16 I can see that being a little odd. But by the time they are well into their 30s??? There is no single set "standard" for any one person. Its amazing to me anyone can actually justify being that judgemental. So I guess if you had sex with 4 rather than 2 before the age of 25 you might as well start stomping the heads of kittens??? YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Obviously the "interview" consists of a few dates spread out over a few weeks. An opinion about someone changes (for better or worse) as you learn more about them. 

I'm not equating kitten stompers with people that have a lot of partners. I'm saying that a person can, and should, be judged by their past actions. But there's always exceptions to the rule.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Penny68 said:


> This has turned borderline ridiculous. Having sex with more than a few people over your LIFETIME is as bad as being a prostitute, a criminal, a stripper, or stomping on baby kittens? You have GOT TO be kidding me??


How did you ever arrive at that conclusion? I obviously never suggested that. It should have been clear to everyone that my comments were meant to demonstrate why it isn't a good policy to simply ignore someone's past.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



free thinker said:


> I don't believe we can just dismiss what has happened in the past. If so, should we also dismiss the history of someone who has for instance, been a stripper, a prostitute or a criminal?


This is where I got the idea from. Hmmm maybe I am reading it wrong. "Should we also dismiss the history of someone who has been....a criminal?"

Sounds like a comparison to me. But whatever. Everyone has to go about doing things in a way which is right for them I guess.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> Obviously the "interview" consists of a few dates spread out over a few weeks. An opinion about someone changes (for better or worse) as you learn more about them.
> 
> I'm not equating kitten stompers with people that have a lot of partners. I'm saying that a person can, and should, be judged by their past actions. But there's always exceptions to the rule.


The term "interview" just doesnt sound good to me I guess. I must be reading the way you meant it wrong. I fail to see how you werent using that as a comparison but whatever.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Inturmal said:


> I do realize that people need to live and learn. But when they repeat the same "mistake" over and over, then I have a problem with it.


what do you mean by "mistake" though? sleeping with somebody who you're not in a committed relationship with?

i've had relationships with girls, but none of them have been serious. but that doesnt mean i jumped into bed with them right after i met them and have never seen them since.
with all of them, we hung out first, did things together, then eventually started with the bedroom adventures. there werent any serious feelings such as love involved. not even in the one that lasted nearly a year. in some of the relationships we considered ourselves b/f and g/f, and in others we didnt. but we obviously did like and enjoy eachother's company enough to want to take it to that level. do you consider those mistakes?

it would be better to wait till you are with somebody you actually love and who loves you back, but what if that never happens? i lost my virginity at age 17, if i had waited till i found true love, id still be a virgin. if i knew for sure i would meet the girl of my dreams eventually i would have kept my ducky tucked away, sure. but its never a guaranteed thing. so i dont regret anything i've done in the past or consider them mistakes.

any guy who says he wont have sex unless he's truely in love or something along those lines is full of sheet or is a virgin/inexperienced and using that as an excuse. that doesnt mean all guys are dogs who'll do anything that walks, but you know what i mean.

but by "mistake" i think your just talking about one night stands and unsafe sex or something, right?


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Carbon Breather said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":f031a]
> 
> That doesn't even make sense. Most girls can get sex whenever they want. That doesn't mean she's not searching for someone special and doesn't understand anxiety.


True. Most girls can have 100 sex partners if they want to. But not all girls are like that and have sex with the first guy they meet in a bar. I would rather have a GF that has been with a lot of dildos than alot of men.....[/quote:f031a]
Hope you don't expect to be able to compete with a dildo.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Scrub Ducky said:


> any guy who says he wont have sex unless he's truely in love or something along those lines is full of sheet or is a virgin/inexperienced and using that as an excuse.


I waited for love, and had at least two chances to do it before then. I also had the chance to do it after losing my virginity, but didn't, because I didn't have feelings for her. Not all guys "seize the day" at the first chance they get.



Scrub Ducky said:


> but by "mistake" i think your just talking about one night stands and unsafe sex or something, right?


I used "mistake" as something you wouldn't want your potential partner to have done.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Thunder said:


> Carbon Breather said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Strange Religion":d30e1]
> ...


Hope you don't expect to be able to compete with a dildo.[/quote:d30e1]

HAHAHAHA oh boy...


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

leppardess said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > The past is the past. I don't see why people focus on it so much when you should be focused on the here and now and what you have in front of you at the moment.
> ...


:agree I also think that the older you get the more you realise this number of partners doesn't matter so much.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Thunder said:


> Hope you don't expect to be able to compete with a dildo.


Oh lord, you would say something like that :lol


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Thunder said:


> Hope you don't expect to be able to compete with a dildo.


ahahahaha....
ouch!



Inturmal said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > any guy who says he wont have sex unless he's truely in love or something along those lines is full of sheet or is a virgin/inexperienced and using that as an excuse.
> ...


you're full of sh*t.

i wasnt saying all guys go for the first opportunity they get. but that last sentence does make you look good. bravo.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Thunder said:


> Carbon Breather said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Strange Religion":b173a]
> ...


Hope you don't expect to be able to compete with a dildo.[/quote:b173a]

:haha


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Scrub Ducky said:


> any guy who says he wont have sex unless he's truely in love ... is full of sheet.





Scrub Ducky said:


> you're full of sh*t.
> i wasnt saying all guys go for the first opportunity they get.


1st, 2nd, 3rd opportunity .. what's it matter, when waiting for love?
and, for the record, I'm referring to actual intercourse. I've never really had a problem if a girl wanted to lay her head in my lap. :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Inturmal said:


> 1st, 2nd, 3rd opportunity .. what's it matter, when waiting for love?
> and, for the record, I'm referring to actual intercourse. I've never really had a problem if a girl wanted to lay her head in my lap. :b


Oh geez wtf the difference?!


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Inturmal said:


> and, for the record, I'm referring to actual intercourse. I've never really had a problem if a girl wanted to lay her head in my lap. :b


 so basically, you'll let a girl give you a blowjob whenever but you wont actually have sex untill you're in love? i dont see a difference.

i stand by my previous statement.



Inturmal said:


> 1st, 2nd, 3rd opportunity .. what's it matter, when waiting for love?


and whats it matter when you're already getting head from the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd, right?

pffft. so much for not seizing the day, eh? :b


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

:lol 
Look, everyone has their own feelings towards sex, and not all sexual acts are created equal.
Even though I think oral is more intimate, I think actual sex requires love and commitment. But that's just my opinion. and I would hope that my potential partner has a similar outlook, and we have about the same experience under our respective belts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Scrub Ducky said:


> any guy who says he wont have sex unless he's truely in love or something along those lines is full of sheet or is a virgin/inexperienced *and using that as an excuse*.


I know! It's just an excuse because they have no success with women!


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

unless it's a ridiculous number, who cares nowdays? ... sex is sex. as long as it's safe and not hurting anyone and you both know what your doing, enjoy it.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



justlistening said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > any guy who says he wont have sex unless he's truely in love or something along those lines is full of sheet or is a virgin/inexperienced *and using that as an excuse*.
> ...


So......... Have you ever heard anyone say that because i sure haven't........


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Thunder said:


> Carbon Breather said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Strange Religion":05081]
> ...


Hope you don't expect to be able to compete with a dildo.[/quote:05081]

Heh... A dildo runs on batteries........


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> and not all sexual acts are created equal.


yep. this was proven by CNN awhile ago. after surveying 1 million couples worldwide, 100% of them voted Duckystyle as the best overall sexual act/positon.

well whatever you do, just remember not to mislead and be honest to yourself and your partner. honesty will get you farther than anything. mmkay?



justlistening said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > any guy who says he wont have sex unless he's truely in love or something along those lines is full of sheet or is a virgin/inexperienced *and using that as an excuse*.
> ...


or they're trying to make themselves look good. which i guess would fall into the full of sheet category.

You live in Belgium? Cool. Do you like it there?

Sometimes for breakfast I have these things called Belgium waffles, They're so tastey. I don't know much about Belgium, my experience is limited to the waffles, but god bless you people.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Carbon Breather said:


> justlistening said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Scrub Ducky":db4a2]any guy who says he wont have sex unless he's truely in love or something along those lines is full of sheet or is a virgin/inexperienced *and using that as an excuse*.
> ...


So......... Have you ever heard anyone say that because i sure haven't........[/quote:db4a2]

re-read this thread?



Carbon Breather said:


> Heh... A dildo runs on batteries........


What if you can plug it in and get non-stop buzzing? (do they have those?) and not all of them require batteries right?

and what if they use energizer batteries, the ones that just keep going and going and going? you're up against some pretty big guns bud. goodluck.

I'm now accepting bets for "Carbon Breather vs. the dildo"


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> :lol
> Look, everyone has their own feelings towards sex, and not all sexual acts are created equal.
> Even though I think oral is more intimate, I think actual sex requires love and commitment. But that's just my opinion. and I would hope that my potential partner has a similar outlook, and we have about the same experience under our respective belts.


So sex requires love and commitment but not a blow job...

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK.

Hey what if your partner has limited SEXUAL experience but has been quite the blow job giver? Does that count? :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Carbon Breather said:


> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Carbon Breather":c4cc8][quote="Strange Religion":c4cc8]
> ...


Hope you don't expect to be able to compete with a dildo.[/quote:c4cc8]

Heh... A dildo runs on batteries........[/quote:c4cc8]

And? It's amazing what a few batteries can do.

Scrub Ducky, you asked if there are ones you can plug in. I have one of those, no batteries required. It's rechargeable and powerful. lol

I still love physical contact though. It doesn't take away from that.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Scrub Ducky said:


> [quote="Carbon Breather":b174b]
> 
> 
> justlistening said:
> ...


So......... Have you ever heard anyone say that because i sure haven't........[/quote:b174b]

re-read this thread?

[/quote:b174b]

I thougth you meant that a person was asked something like "do you want to come home with me?" and the other person replied "no, i'm waiting for the right one". I think the reason many people here are inexperienced is because of anxiety not because they fear the other person will think they are inexperienced. I mean i could barely talk to girls before i was 20 and it wasn't because of fear of looking inexperienced etc......


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Penny68 said:


> Hey what if your partner has limited SEXUAL experience but has been quite the blow job giver? Does that count? :lol


First, it depends on how many guys we're talking about, and how many were serious relationships vs flings.
Second, I may or may not be interested in getting her number.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Penny68 said:


> free thinker said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe we can just dismiss what has happened in the past. If so, should we also dismiss the history of someone who has for instance, been a stripper, a prostitute or a criminal?
> ...


Yes, of course you are reading it wrong. The point of the quote was to convey the importance of KNOWING someone's past and clearly not a comparison between activities. Before jumping to conclusions it would be prudent to be certain that there is an actual comparison being made.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Inturmal said:


> Penny68 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey what if your partner has limited SEXUAL experience but has been quite the blow job giver? Does that count? :lol
> ...


Remember Dante and Veronica from "Clerks" :lol

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0109445/quotes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*

Just ignore me. I can't even spell, so I am obviously useless.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Drella said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Carbon Breather":684dd]Heh... A dildo runs on batteries........
> ...


Yes, many can be plugged into the wall! There's even interchangeable parts. Get an extension chord and they can follow you into any room. Okay, maybe not _you_, but... you know.. me, probably.[/quote:684dd]

Word from the wise:

Dont forget to disconnect it before your dad borrows your drop cord.. :doh


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



free thinker said:


> Penny68 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="free thinker":f6323]I don't believe we can just dismiss what has happened in the past. If so, should we also dismiss the history of someone who has for instance, been a stripper, a prostitute or a criminal?
> ...


Yes, of course you are reading it wrong. The point of the quote was to convey the importance of KNOWING someone's past and clearly not a comparison between activities. Before jumping to conclusions it would be prudent to be certain that there is an actual comparison being made.[/quote:f6323]

it kind of looks like a comparason to me to, just in the fact that they are all bad(not equally bad, althought being a stripper ain't bad in any way in my books, just as long as they aren't also a protitute which is the case alot). its just a different veiw. I don't really think sex is that big of a deal and it isn't a bad thing to have experience, as long as the diseases and babies aren't an issue.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Babygirly said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > Scrub Ducky said:
> ...


Word from the wise:

Dont forget to disconnect it before your dad borrows your drop cord.. :doh[/quote:090c6]

Oh god!!111 :hide I would die if either of my parents found... ack.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Penny68 said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> > :lol
> ...


 :lol

Anyone remember Clerks 1? The guy who worked at the convenience store had a girlfriend with a handful of "sexual partners" and an about 30-something dudes who she gave a blow job to. He should have been happy  What a chaste girlfriend!

This also reminds me of the "ear sex" episode from family guy. It's true, people get so creative when their morals forbid intercourse before marriage.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

sonya99 said:


> :lol
> Anyone remember Clerks 1? The guy who worked at the convenience store had a girlfriend with a handful of "sexual partners" and an about 30-something dudes who she gave a blow job to. He should have been happy  What a chaste girlfriend!
> 
> This also reminds me of the "ear sex" episode from family guy. It's true, people get so creative when their morals forbid intercourse before marriage.


 :lol 
Stats came out last year that religious high school girls who've signed those virginity pledges were, like, waaay more likely to have anal sex than non-virgins their age.... Porn star sex. In high school.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



free thinker said:


> Penny68 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="free thinker":8f8ae]I don't believe we can just dismiss what has happened in the past. If so, should we also dismiss the history of someone who has for instance, been a stripper, a prostitute or a criminal?
> ...


Yes, of course you are reading it wrong. The point of the quote was to convey the importance of KNOWING someone's past and clearly not a comparison between activities. Before jumping to conclusions it would be prudent to be certain that there is an actual comparison being made.[/quote:8f8ae]

Since I am not the ONLY ONE who read it that way, OBVIOUSLY your point was not CLEARLY made.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Babygirly said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > Scrub Ducky said:
> ...


Word from the wise:

Dont forget to disconnect it before your dad borrows your drop cord.. :doh[/quote:9b024]

:lol


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

sonya99 said:


> :lol
> 
> Anyone remember Clerks 1? The guy who worked at the convenience store had a girlfriend with a handful of "sexual partners" and an about 30-something dudes who she gave a blow job to. He should have been happy  What a chaste girlfriend!


 Veronica: Something like... 36.
Dante: What!? Something like 36!?
Veronica: Lower your voice.
Dante: Wait a minute, what is that anyway, something like 36? Does that INCLUDE me?
Veronica: Ummm... 37.
Dante: I'm 37!?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Nae said:


> sonya99 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol
> ...


Veronica: Hi, Randall.
Randall: Thirty-seven!
Veronica and Dante: Shut up!

:lol

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

emptybottle said:


> Stats came out last year that religious high school girls who've signed those virginity pledges were, like, waaay more likely to have anal sex than non-virgins their age.... Porn star sex. In high school.


Huh! I figured a few people did that, but not that many.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*

This thread is getting too intense for my poor innocent mind.
*closes eyes*



Drella said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Carbon Breather":36a38]Heh... A dildo runs on batteries........
> ...


Yes, many can be plugged into the wall! There's even interchangeable parts. Get an extension chord and they can follow you into any room. Okay, maybe not _you_, but... you know.. me, probably.[/quote:36a38]

I see...I wasn't aware of all the advances in dildo technology.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



Drella said:


> Get an extension chord..


the musical kind? :b


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*

nevermind. GOD.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

and now sex ed minute with Kori:

dildo = no batteries/cords
vibrator = batteries/cords

Tune in tomorrow for more fascinating facts no one cares about :lol


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



mserychic said:


> and now sex ed minute with Kori:
> 
> dildo = no batteries/cords
> vibrator = batteries/cords
> ...


I used to be confused about that, didn't figure it out till last year. :stu


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



mserychic said:


> and now sex ed minute with Kori:
> 
> dildo = no batteries/cords
> vibrator = batteries/cords
> ...


dildos run on batteries, don't they?

Heh, I'm too shy to buy one though  .... Alls I have is a "neck massager" some old aunt gave me for christmas.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



emptybottle said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > and now sex ed minute with Kori:
> ...


Nope dildos don't vibe or move or anything. Just hand operated so to speak :lol Good Vibes! Discrete packing with a fake company listed on the outside. It's genius! :lol


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*

^That is indeed a genius company! :lol... I still live at home, and I'd never live it down if anyone in my family sees a package with the return address Toys in Babeland.


Drella said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> > Drella said:
> ...


did you mean to misspell spora*d*ic?


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

emptybottle said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > See.. I'm always doing that. First it was "jem" and now this. I am a failure. I know which is which, but my brain has sporatic moments in which it apparently wants people to think I'm a moron.
> ...


pour Drella. :hug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It was Jem and those creepy earrings that turned her into a punk rocker uke :lol.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate myself. I just ****ing give up.


----------



## snake (Aug 12, 2005)

It's a big issue for me. I always thought the right way was to save it for marriage, not because of religious reasons. Just because it felt the right way to do it. 

So the person I have a serious relationship with has to be a virgin, but I think I could make an exception if she was like my soul mate or something (If those actually exist lol).


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



snake said:


> It's a big issue for me. I always thought the right way was to save it for marriage, not because of religious reasons. Just because it felt the right way to do it.
> 
> So the person I have a serious relationship with has to be a virgin, but I think I could make an exception if she was like my soul mate or something (If those actually exist lol).


And if the person IS NOT a serious relationship?? If your mate has to be a virgin should you not be also???

i am being a smartass.

This is a ridiculous expectation....but I guess not unrealistic at 19.

lots of luck to ya darling.....


----------



## extreme (Jan 10, 2007)

My current lady was in a 7 year relationship and when she got out of it, well lets just say she had a good time. In a little over 2 years I'm sure she has had well over a dozen partners. Should I be worried or not care?


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



extreme said:


> My current lady was in a 7 year relationship and when she got out of it, well lets just say she had a good time. In a little over 2 years I'm sure she has has well over a dozen partners. Should I be worried or not care?


Just wondering how a SA guy ends up with a party girl like that??
How do you know you're not one of the "dozen partners" and that she will jump to the next in a few weeks?


----------



## extreme (Jan 10, 2007)

Actually, I went to see a hypnotherapist about my trust issues with my lady and the therapist says I have social phobia but I dont have all the symptoms that are associated with SA. I only get my anxiety from moments in my relationship where I feel un-important. I fall apart completely. 

And I met my current lady over the internet. 

We are living together and she wasn't in a serious relationship when she was with all these men.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: # of past partners and new relationships*



snake said:


> It's a big issue for me. I always thought the right way was to save it for marriage, not because of religious reasons. Just because it felt the right way to do it.
> 
> So the person I have a serious relationship with has to be a virgin, but I think I could make an exception if she was like my soul mate or something (If those actually exist lol).


you'll say that now, but if you're with a girl you really like and one day she jumps on you and says "lets have sex!" i dont think you're gonna be like "no, im gonna wait till we're married."

its different when its actually right in front of you.


----------

